# Best English Pint In Adelaide?



## Bilph (22/7/05)

I've been craving a really decent pint of English bitter for a while and I'm at a loss as to where to find it.
In desperation I dropped into the Elephant off Rundle St, but was unsurprisingly disappointed. Nothing good there IMHO.

Where in Adelaide do you think pulls the best genuine English pint or failing that the best English bitter clone/craftbrew?


----------



## Joel (22/7/05)

I'd be interested to know as well.


----------



## jayse (22/7/05)

did you have a crack on the double diamond while you were at the elephant? thats about as good as it gets unless you go out and try a pint of biggles at grumpy's.

celebration day
jayse


----------



## Bilph (22/7/05)

> did you have a crack on the double diamond while you were at the elephant? thats about as good as it gets unless you go out and try a pint of biggles at grumpy's.



Thanks jayse. I was sort of expecting Grumpy's Biggles (or Triple A Amber) to feature fairly early. I was hoping for something closer to the city. Not a major fan of DD however.

Oh well. Hiho, Hiho, it's up the hill I go. :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/05)

Do they still make a Black Diamond (strong ale) at the Port Dock Brewery?

I recall some decent beers there. If not authentic, certainly worth a taste. I know it's not in the city!

No affiliation (but if they want to send me some beer ... hahaha).

Seth


----------



## Sean (23/7/05)

Bilph said:


> I was hoping for something closer to the city. Not a major fan of DD however.


Is anyone? It's all but non-existant in the UK and has been for years. Allegedly the Duke of Edinbugh likes the stuff, but in practice he seems to prefer a decent real ale when its offered.


----------

